# My Aurora Prehistoric Scenes models



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

More pics soon...


----------



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very impressive collection, Steve! I love your build ups, especially the giant bird - I always liked that kit :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Fun!
Beautiful built-ups, lotssa boxed kits, mucho pics.
Definitely a day-brightener.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Steve, That looks GREAT! I Love the old PS Aurora's. My favorite one is the Armored Dino. I did him last year but he didn't win anything at Wonderfest or the IPMS but I still Love that kit. The only one that I don't have is the Aurora T-Rex. I'll find one some day I hope. But those look great Steve!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Really impressive! Almost felt like I was 7 again seeing all those boxes on a shelf. Like Chinxy, I need a T-Rex and box to complete my collection. The Revell reissue isn't a bad consolation though.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great collection, love the old aurora scenes kits:thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow.. really nice. I haven't seen a box display like that since
the hobby section of Simpson's Department store in 1973 !!!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Hey Steve.
Nice to see your collection here too.
(yeah, I go by the same ID over at the MegoMuseum as well)


----------



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Tay 

Thanks everyone for the compliments. I love my PS collection as you can probably tell


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice display, and nice to see you using the original plastic colour without undercoat over it in some of the paintschemes. I've started doing the same thing, using the plastic colour as the predominant tone, as Aurora intended.


----------



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, I tend to switch back and forth between wanting to make them unique and making them look like they do on the boxes.

Here is a semi newly acquired MIB mini dino:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Can I cry now? I never realized how big the T-REX was! He's way out of scale to the other PH kits. Awesome collection BTW.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I just got a Tar Pit on ebay and I'm hoping to get back into these again; right now I've just got the Tar Pit and mammoth (sans the awesome base).


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice collection Dino Steve!

I have the complete set of 6 mini-dino's too...they are tough to find these days!

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I wonder if Revell will re-issue the T-Rex? I think my favorite is the Tar Pit!!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I would just be in HEAVEN if Revell re-issued the T-Rex. Had that one when I was 10 years old. Got it the same time when I got Big Frankie. I carried T-Rex around with me for months. The T-Rex is the only one I don't have from the PS. Sad - just SAD! 

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy! :dude:


----------

